# International Slipper Symposium 2011



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 11, 2011)

Tell me it's not true! I just ran across the following information:



The International Slipper Orchid Symposium is taking a break in 2011. 

Many of our members, potential speakers and organizers will be occupied with the 20th World Orchid Conference in Singapore this year, and have expressed regrets that they are simply unable to attend both.

We will return to the Orlando area in the Fall of 2012.

We look forward to a wonderful gathering of old and new friends at that time to share ideas, show off our plants and to learn more about our beloved slipper orchids.


----------



## Darin (Jul 11, 2011)

CRAP!!! I was actually looking forward to it. I have finally talked the wife into allowing me to go due to my "NEED" for the education on slippers. Oh well, guess I have to wait one more year.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 11, 2011)

The best laid plans of mice and men...... We missed last year, but were planning on this year. Oh well


----------



## Ernie (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw Frank this weekend at judging and he let me know. I, too, was super bummed. 

Maybe Scott Ware or Frank will fill us all in here. 

BTW, Frank got a couple AQs and several quality awards.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2011)

paphreek said:


> The best laid plans of mice and men...... We missed last year, but were planning on this year. Oh well



me too!


----------

